# Conscious sedation



## LTibbetts (Jun 1, 2009)

I came across an article or some type of info for coding conscious sedation just last week and can't remember where. Is there anyone who can give me the "rules" for what counts as "requires sedation" and what counts as coding for conscious sedation. I have a joint relocation done in the ER and they used conscious sed and I can't remember if I can use code 26355 or if I go with code 23650 (without anesthesia). I want to say that if the anesthesiologist doesn't come than it doesn't count as  a "requried sedation" code. Typical Monday for me I guess..lol. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## ejl (Jun 1, 2009)

*conscious sedation*

Leslie, I don't know if this will help but in the back of my Cpt book under addendums is a list of CPT procedures that will tell you if you can use an additional conscious sedation (cs) code. If the procedure code is listed in this addendum you can't list the cs code for payment. This only applies if the cs is administered by the same physician who is doing the procedure.
How I figured out the various levels of anesthesia was by "googling". I found a website that clearly explained the different levels and was by a specialist in anesthesia. Good luck and keep asking questions.


----------



## Anna Weaver (Jun 2, 2009)

*conscious sedation*



LeslieTibbetts said:


> I came across an article or some type of info for coding conscious sedation just last week and can't remember where. Is there anyone who can give me the "rules" for what counts as "requires sedation" and what counts as coding for conscious sedation. I have a joint relocation done in the ER and they used conscious sed and I can't remember if I can use code 26355 or if I go with code 23650 (without anesthesia). I want to say that if the anesthesiologist doesn't come than it doesn't count as  a "requried sedation" code. Typical Monday for me I guess..lol. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks



Conscious sedation does not count as anesthesia in coding. Here is what CPT assistant has to say:

  	Anesthesia reporting for codes specifying "with anesthesia" 
	CPT Assistant, Special 2006 Page: 2   Category: 
	Related Information
Anesthesia 

Question:

 Do the phrases "with anesthesia" or "requiring anesthesia" in CPT code descriptors preclude the reporting of anesthesia codes?

 AMA Comment:

It should be noted that there are certain CPT code descriptors in the CPT codebook that include the phrases "with anesthesia" or "requiring anesthesia." These phrases indicate that the work involved in performing that procedure requires anesthesia, whether it is general anesthesia, regional anesthesia, or monitored anesthesia care. The appropriate anesthesia code is reported separately. Moderate (conscious) sedation is not an anesthesia service.




CPT Assistant © Copyright 1990–2009 American Medical Association. All Rights Reserved


----------



## LTibbetts (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks for all of your help


----------

